# Varg Vikernes arrested for planning massacre



## daniel_95 (Jul 16, 2013)

Neo-nazi and black metal star Varg Vikernes arrested in France | euronews, 

"Vikernes, a Pagan and vocal neo-Nazi sympathiser, had reportedly received a copy of the manifesto of Anders Behring Breivik, the far-right terrorist responsible for the July 2011 Oslo bombing and Utoeya Massacre which left 77 dead. Breivik was sentenced to 21 years in jail for terrorism on August 2012."


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 16, 2013)

Varg you silly goose, race wars have no place in a civilized society.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 16, 2013)

I was just about to post this. I loved some of his music. It truly has an atmospheric quality I've never found in anything else. However, he is sick. He needs to be someplace safe where this sort of thing will never happen. He's a paranoid, deluded, racist with a bone to pick. He is and has been a powder keg waiting to go off.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 16, 2013)

Eh, the evidence against him seems pretty sketchy.. I'm all for putting him away again, but preferably for something that he has actually done.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 16, 2013)

So, his wife legally bought 4 rifles, and a dude sent him a book.

Real solid police work there France.


----------



## Origin (Jul 16, 2013)

Dude`s straight up crazy, the kind you just can`t fake...although the evidence does, as mentioned, seem kind of ...not ..to be..literal evidence.  It is a shame considering the quality of his music. I`d rather see his dumb ass unable to do something stupid, though he seemed more of a talker than a doer (thank shit of course). Putting him on a watch would make much more sense than preemptively jailing him.


----------



## Arminius (Jul 16, 2013)

Unless they find some real evidence, he'll be out in a few days. I foresee many hateful articles by Varg targeting France's police haha.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 16, 2013)

Origin said:


> though he seemed more of a talker than a doer



That murder beef didn't convince you?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Eh, the evidence against him seems pretty sketchy.. I'm all for putting him away again, but preferably for something that he has actually done.



Agreed. Legally receiving 4 rifles from his spouse doesn't exactly make him Bin Laden now. I agree that as nice as it would be for him to live in a nuthouse for the rest of his life, he hasn't been guilty of anything short of bigoted opinions since his release.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 16, 2013)

edit: fvck it

i'm in too good of a mood to waste time seriously talking about vikernikers


----------



## sage (Jul 17, 2013)

As a convicted murderer, are there not stipulations that he is not legally allowed to be in possession of firearms?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2013)

sage said:


> As a convicted murderer, are there not stipulations that he is not legally allowed to be in possession of firearms?



Actually, this is a very good question. I'm curious about this question as well. Maybe someone from that area can clue us in on the gun laws a bit there.


----------



## Datura (Jul 17, 2013)

The jews must have planned this.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 17, 2013)

sage said:


> As a convicted murderer, are there not stipulations that he is not legally allowed to be in possession of firearms?



He wasn't. His wife was. She has a license and bought them legally.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 17, 2013)

petereanima said:


> He wasn't. His wife was. She has a license and bought them legally.



Yeah, but he does live in the same house as her, presumably...


----------



## necronile (Jul 17, 2013)

He probably wants to go back to prison/hotel in norway


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 17, 2013)

necronile said:


>


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think that the articles states every evidences on wich they actually decided to take actions, so time will tell if this was a good move or not, either way, as I stated in another thread on this in the general music subforum, I prefer to have him being heavily watched because I wouldn't be surprised if he pulled a mass murder of somekind. This guy's state of mind is scary, considering everything he's done/wrote.

Also this:


ghstofperdition said:


> Actually, this is a very good question. I'm curious about this question as well. Maybe someone from that area can clue us in on the gun laws a bit there.


 


petereanima said:


> He wasn't. His wife was. She has a license and bought them legally.


 
France =/= USA when it comes to gun laws and I wouldn't be surprised if his probation rules doesn't forbid him to be near any firearms


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 17, 2013)

BREAKING: Varg Vikernes Arrested in France for Being "Likely to Prepare a Large-Scale Act of Terrorism.



> Islam has been imported to Europe by Jews, so that guys like you would run to the Jews and fight for them like you did when you murdered future mothers of Norwegian children...... Every day thousands of Europeans wake up and see the true white light, and they see the true face of the backstabbing, treacherous, money-lending, murderous, coward, paedophile [sic] slaver-Jew. The tide has turned, and yet again Europe is about to rid itself of the eternal Jew and his destructive influence, like we have done so many times before as well.



He seems like he's really sorted himself out over the last 20 years....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2013)

So wait, a crazy person sends him a manifesto and that's a criminal offense?
As I said, I'm all for finding a reason to put him away for a long time, but it needs to be a legitimate one. I fail to see how being sent mail from an equally crazy person constitutes a crime.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 17, 2013)

I should ask some of my Jewish friends about this whole "kill off all the white europeans" thing, they've never mentioned it to me before


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 17, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> So wait, a crazy person sends him a manifesto and that's a criminal offense?
> As I said, I'm all for finding a reason to put him away for a long time, but it needs to be a legitimate one. I fail to see how being sent mail from an equally crazy person constitutes a crime.


 
As far as the event went, he wasn't arrested because he received the manifesto (or else he would had been jailed for a year), but this has put him on a "watch list". What triggered it was that his wife purchased several weapons.

Keep in mind that the guy was on probation, we don't know the rule (or someone can put light right here) of that probation but as I stated, I would think that he wasn't suppose to be near any firearms so the fact that his wife (not a friend, his wife with whom he share his living place) got not one, but several weapons at once is the reason he got arrested and had his house searched

I'm not trying to defend either side, as long as no official police statement are made I'm keeping an open mind on this


----------



## Jakke (Jul 17, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> I should ask some of my Jewish friends about this whole "kill off all the white europeans" thing, they've never mentioned it to me before



Of course they wouldn't *slow blink*


Wake up sheeple!


----------



## Sunyata (Jul 17, 2013)

Varg said:


> The porn industry is Jewish and designed to break down European morals and sense of honour. The banking system is Jewish and designed to turn us into debt slaves. Feminism is Jewish and designed to reduce the number of children born by European mothers. Capitalism is Jewish and designed to cultivate greed and egoism in Europeans. Socialism is Jewish and designed to break down the tribal and racial identity of Europeans. Christianity is Jewish and designed to destroy our traditions and values. Fashion is Jewish and designed to reduce the fertility of European women and increase the chance for them to (if they ever do) procreate with men from other human races. And so forth. The list of genocidal "programs" they have working is very long, and they are all working to fulfil their goal to exterminate us.



Just wanted to quote something hilarious I found on his website. There needs to be a word for this mixture of pity/contempt/amusement I'm feeling.


Spoiler



Remember kids...fashion is Jewish...


----------



## necronile (Jul 17, 2013)

Living in a jewish state, the jews here definitley talking about taking over the world,
pfff they already control the media and they did 9/11 also,so why not..


----------



## Xaios (Jul 17, 2013)

While a prohibition against convicted felons possessing firearms is generally an agreeable measure, on an individual basis, wouldn't it be strange? After all, he stabbed Euronymous, he didn't shoot him.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 17, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Not to stir shit, but coming from someone living in a country where this happens:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...r-could-face-8-years-prison-if-convicted.html
> 
> I don't think you're in good position to to critic France's police work lol


 
What does the former have to do with the later? Your ad hominem attack is irrelevant. lol



Vostre Roy said:


> France =/= USA when it comes to gun laws and I wouldn't be surprised if his probation rules doesn't forbid him to be near any firearms


 
Vikernes was arrested and served time in Norway, not France, so I would assume that the terms of his parole are Norwegian as well.

Besides, people convicted of a felony in the US are banned from owning or living in a house with firearms, so its not a stretch to think that similar laws would be in place in countries with even stricter gun laws than the US.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 17, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Not to stir shit, but coming from someone living in a country where this happens:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...r-could-face-8-years-prison-if-convicted.html
> 
> I don't think you're in good position to to critic France's police work lol



C'mon dude, you should know better than this. By saying this, you're doing the following:

A) You're implying that he agrees with the actions of the US government in imprisoning the teenager in question. Being as he hasn't posted in that thread, you really have no way of knowing one way or the other.
B) You're saying that a person living in any given country bears full responsibility for the actions of the government in power, including officials who obtained their positions through their credentials, rather than being elected.
C) You're saying that, because a country has made a mistake that bears superficial similarity to a mistake made by another country, that first country and its citizens are barred from criticizing.

Last I looked, we don't blame the average Chinese farmer for the Tiananmen Square Massacre.  Nor do we say the Canadian government isn't allowed to criticize the sex trade and human trafficking industry in some second and third world countries because it's own record isn't spotless either.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 17, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Eh, the evidence against him seems pretty sketchy.. I'm all for putting him away again, but preferably for something that he has actually done.


This.

All that needs to be said. Everything else is reactionary and based on hearsay.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 17, 2013)

I guess it's related, judging from interviews, stories and so on, Varg is basically a textbook sociopath.

Profile of the Sociopath


----------



## Jakke (Jul 17, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I guess it's related, judging from interviews, stories and so on, Varg is basically a textbook sociopath.
> 
> Profile of the Sociopath



Either that or pathologically narcissistic


----------



## abandonist (Jul 18, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Not to stir shit, but coming from someone living in a country where this happens:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...r-could-face-8-years-prison-if-convicted.html
> 
> I don't think you're in good position to to critic France's police work lol



I never once alluded to confidence in the US legal system.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 18, 2013)

Xaios said:


> C'mon dude, you should know better than this.


 
Actually, that part of my post was only a response to Abandonist's critic about the police forces. I think that its too soon to either say they did the right thing or not. It was an example that police forces everywhere makes shady arrestations, didn't implied or meant anything else. 

Especially, I never once wanted to mean that him or any other here agreed with the kid's arrestation.

Sorry if this was taken in any other way, that wasn't my intention fellow djodist 



abandonist said:


> I never once alluded to confidence in the US legal system.


 
Never implied that, sorry if I made any confusion. 

I removed that part of my post so this thread can get back to his original topic

Cheers!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 18, 2013)

Well Varg is out of jail, but looks like he won't be for long:
Varg Vikernes and Marie Cachet Released from Police Custody; No Charges Made | MetalSucks

I didn't even know that it was a crime to be racist in France.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 18, 2013)

crazy story, any word on the gun laws in france? and whether or not he could even be near them, much less holding one...


----------



## pom (Jul 19, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> crazy story, any word on the gun laws in france? and whether or not he could even be near them, much less holding one...


You must have a licence (hunting or marksmanship) to get a rifle & ammunitions. His wife has done this lately. You can only use it at home, shooting/hunting fields. 
You have the right to keep your rifle if you are no more active but you wont be authorized to buy ammunitions & pieces since you need to be registered. 
Combat & repeating rifles are forbidden. There are a lot of people who collects war weapons. They are all neutralized in this case. 

He can do whatever he wants at home. They have found nothing. And it seems clear it was just a media operation. 
There was a false rumor that youth gangs have throwed stones at emergency crews after the wrecking of a train, looting of victims, etc... Varg has overreacted and the media kept repeating that this rumor was coming from the extreme right wing. But a police report has been released today stating that the aggressions were real until the deployment of security forces.


----------



## wlfers (Jul 19, 2013)

Terrorism in France, part I | Thulean Perspective

What he has to say about the ordeal


----------



## icos211 (Jul 23, 2013)

Am I the only person in the world who has ever read anything on his website?
He had an entire "article" about Breivik and the fact that he was sent a copy of the manifesto. The entire thing is calling him a dumbass, a "loser" and saying he did more damage for any "European white cause" than help. In Breivik's manifesto (apparently I am, as well, the only one who has ever read that either. It is seriously 1000 pages of idiotic rambling about nothing. Should I have read it prior to the events, I don't think I could have believed that he would or could have committed the the heinous acts that he did. Perhaps, though, that is only my biased opinion against him) though he first states that Odinists must assist Christians in their "New Crusade", he also demands that Odinists give up their "heathen ways" and help to unify a white Christian Europe. What I am saying is that the two are quite at odds in a lot of opinions and any correlation really must be disregarded.

As for the guns, no, the guns should not be in the house. The wife is licensed to own them, and followed all legal steps to obtain them. However, Varg is a convicted felon. Wrongly convicted, in my opinion, but convicted none the less. If there are laws on the books about felons living in a place with firearms, they must be abided by. If there are not, there damn well should be. As pro-gun as I am, I believe convicted felons should not be allowed around them, lest they re-offend violently. If he has violated those laws, then by all means, he should be reprimanded in accordance with whatever laws are on the books. They are some tiny ass guns that they confiscated, save the 12 gauge, though. I was shooting bigger at age 3.

On the subject of planning a massacre, though? This charge is such a farce and the whole story reeks of garden grade fertilizer. I hope he is out soon just because there is no case against him. Perhaps this is just an attempt to extradite him back to Norway so that France doesn't have to deal with him anymore.

Now if I can say something, I do like Varg. I think he can be a serious idiot a lot of the times, and his whole race and judaism thing is miles farther into lala land territory than I'd ever want to even see, but he has some good ideas about the inter-relatedness of pre-abrahamic religions, ideas that I realized my self in studying various forms of paganism around the world. He is blinded by racism on that front, though, too much to see that those same ideas can extend far beyond the European world and the archetypes set up therein can be applied to any ancient polytheistic system. I like his music. I like the fact that he had the balls to burn down old and venerated churches. I find his interviews funny and entertaining. However, I just cant get around this whole race stupidity of his. Though I believe in the unity of all pagan belief systems, I identify as an Odinist, and hate that people like him give us a bad name.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 23, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Am I the only person in the world who has ever read anything on his website?



Yes.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 24, 2013)

icos211 said:


> ...1000 pages of idiotic rambling about nothing.


 
My time is fairly limited, so I try not to waste it on idiotic rambling.


----------



## icos211 (Jul 24, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yes.


----------



## Basti (Jul 24, 2013)

Whatever his issue is, let's just say I wouldn't invite him to a dinner party



Xaios said:


> While a prohibition against convicted felons possessing firearms is generally an agreeable measure, on an individual basis, wouldn't it be strange? After all, he stabbed Euronymous, he didn't shoot him.



It doesn't really make a difference. I mean, everyone likes a bit of variety in their lives.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jul 24, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Odinists



Wait...what? This is a thing that exists?

...

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Jakke (Jul 24, 2013)

EcoliUVA said:


> Wait...what? This is a thing that exists?



Odinism is by many considered to be synonymous with Asatro, which is nordic paganism


----------



## icos211 (Jul 24, 2013)

^Exactly what it is. Different words for the same thing.


----------



## liamh (Jul 24, 2013)

Jews are so not trve


----------



## ilyti (Jul 24, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Am I the only person in the world who has ever read anything on his website?


I did, a few things, while he was still in jail. Maybe it was just the articles I skimmed, but he seemed a lot less crazy while he was still incarcerated. But it was just putting up an act of innocence to get sympathy and an early release, I bet. Now that he's out, he says way more dumb shit.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 26, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Am I the only person in the world who has ever read anything on his website?



Nope, I read most of it but haven't been near it for the past couple of years. It's well worth it for the amusing qualities of LOLWAT so I may go back and see what new nonsense he's spouting.

I do remember him burbling about race, and that he equates blue eyes with the sky and brown eyes with looking at arseholes.

Very good, Varg, and you wonder why people call you a Nazi*.



*Yes, technically incorrect but the general gist is about right.



> Odinists


I read that as "Onanists". Which would have been far more fitting when discussing Varg.

EDIT: By the way, that film that he's done with his wife is absolute nonsense. She's no Leni Riefenstahl fo sho.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 26, 2013)

hairychris said:


> . She's no Leni Riefenstahl fo sho.



Agreed. Say what you want about her, but that lady could make stirring movies.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought Varg was more a proponent of the concept of Odalism, rather than being an actual Odinist. 

(Then again, I don't pay terribly much attention to the guy, so if I'm ignorant about him, so be it.)


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Aug 6, 2013)

You need to be aware of the social context to uderstand why he has been arrested. Not long a young extreme left-wing activist has been killed by what we could call a group of french neo nazi so the government is in a crusade against this kind of group.

And yes it's a crime in France to write on your blog that white people must rule the world and that jews are evil. Besides the gun culture in France is not like in the US so when someone buy a weapon it goes through a lot of check. And from the photos it doesn't look like a hunting rifle to me (not like the ones I'm used to see in France) so a foreign woman whose husband has killed someone is buying weapons... with such active (paranoid some may think) intelligence agencies as we have, that story doesn't surprise me.

The only thing that I thought was unbelievable is that it was said nowhere that he was a metal musician.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 10, 2013)

Incredibly misleading thread title.


----------

